
Show HN: Sizle.io – React Presentation Builder - sizleio
https://sizle.io/presentations/
======
lebaux
_looks at pricing_ _what are credits_

no answer in sight.

------
true_religion
Is there a demo?

------
kashif
Please view your graphics on a retina or better display before you publish

